# Fort Stewart Regulations



## Bobby Linton (Jan 17, 2016)

Have recently started hunting at Ft. Stewart and have a few questions pass and permit couldn't answer.  

#1; If an area is listed as "shotgun only" for big game, can you hunt with a bow or black powder as well? 

#2; Can you park off of the reservation and walk onto an area you have checked into? Most of the border gates are closed.  I'm not sure if you could park beside a closed gate or earthen berm and just walk into an area.

     The people at pass and permit were very nice, but dealing with the base is a real hassle. The process to get your guns registered is several extra step.  You have to get a pass to enter the base to get a pass to register your guns.  The process would be a lot smoother if they would just allow you to register your guns at pass and permit.  
     I tried getting my questions answered by the base, but pass and permit referred me to the MP's, MP's, gave me the number for fish and game.


----------



## Echo (Jan 17, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> Have recently started hunting at Ft. Stewart and have a few questions pass and permit couldn't answer.
> 
> #1; If an area is listed as "shotgun only" for big game, can you hunt with a bow or black powder as well?
> 
> ...



Bobby, answer to first question is yes. Muzzleloaders and bows are allowed in shotgun-only areas with the exception that during turkey season it would have to be a muzzleloading shotgun. Unlike state regs muzzleloading rifles are not allowed on Ft. Stewart for turkey hunting.

Second question is not so cut and dried. Regs state that it is illegal to bypass any gate, berm, cable or sign intended to prevent entry but whether that includes foot entry into an open area that you are legally checked into would be better answered by a Fort Stewart game warden and I would suggest that you contact them as well as read all of the rules and regs that can be found on the website before hunting out there. 

There is some good hunting to be found on Ft. Stewart but a thorough knowledge of the regulations is required both for your personal safety and to ensure that you do not have an unpleasant and potentially expensive encounter with the wardens.


----------



## Bobby Linton (Jan 17, 2016)

Just a few pointers if you plan to hunt at Ft. Stewart.  You have to register your guns on post at building #226(don't bring them with you!).  You can only enter post from the main gate on the Hinesville side of town. To get a gate pass you will have to present ID, insurance card, and registration at the visitors center next to the main gate.  To buy your license at pass and permit (HWY 144 north east of post) you must have a hunting license and a hunter safety card regardless of your age. The hunter safety card is a stumbling block for older folks who where never required to take the course.  But you must have it.  My father in law is retired from the army guard and the Georgia state patrol and he couldn't get a pass without the course.  It took me three trips to get everything right.  Bring make model and serial # of your weapons, hunting license, hunter safety card, insurance card, car tag, an drivers license with you!


----------



## Bobby Linton (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks for the reply Echo.  I read the rules online and they do state that your vehicle must be parked in the area that you are checked into, but does that just mean that you cant park in F11 and hunt F12?  What if three people are hunting together in separate blocks and i am dropped off there by my partner? I would not be parked in the area I'm hunting.  I hate to be doing the wrong thing and only find out when im getting a fine.


----------



## Bama B (Jan 17, 2016)

You can register your weapons on hunter in Savannah also. I found it easier than going on Stewart. Just have drivers licence, proof of insurance and car registration. Print the form off line and take it with you. If have already got your pass for hunting your ID card will make it easier to enter the base. Hunting multiple areas from one truck and more than one hunter is a grey area. You are supposed to have a vehicle pass on dash in the area you are hunting. We have dropped each other off in different places in the same area. But never different areas. Just because your only supposed to be in area your checked in. So if you drop some one off in an area that you are not checked in then you are breaking the rules. And the wardens do check the passes on your dash when they ride by.


----------



## Echo (Jan 17, 2016)

Bobby Linton said:


> Thanks for the reply Echo.  I read the rules online and they do state that your vehicle must be parked in the area that you are checked into, but does that just mean that you cant park in F11 and hunt F12?  What if three people are hunting together in separate blocks and i am dropped off there by my partner? I would not be parked in the area I'm hunting.  I hate to be doing the wrong thing and only find out when im getting a fine.



Glad to assist, Bobby but just remember to check with a warden when in doubt and also to go back and re-read the regs a couple of times a year because they can and do change without much notice occasionally.

My advice would be to always park your vehicle in the training area that you are checked into and are intending to hunt or scout. It is perfectly okay to park on an open road that runs between two areas (such as F-12 & 11) but just make sure that you have not entered and parked in F12 if you are checked into F11...or vise versa. It's easy, right? 



Bama B said:


> You can register your weapons on hunter in Savannah also. I found it easier than going on Stewart. Just have drivers licence, proof of insurance and car registration. Print the form off line and take it with you. If have already got your pass for hunting your ID card will make it easier to enter the base. Hunting multiple areas from one truck and more than one hunter is a grey area. You are supposed to have a vehicle pass on dash in the area you are hunting. We have dropped each other off in different places in the same area. But never different areas. Just because your only supposed to be in area your checked in. So if you drop some one off in an area that you are not checked in then you are breaking the rules. And the wardens do check the passes on your dash when they ride by.



That's all true and good info, Bama. It may be possible however for two or more people to hunt adjoining areas if their vehicle is parked on an open road that bisects the two areas that they are checked into. I stress the words may-be...


----------

